# floating pickup tube



## nosco (2/2/16)

Has any one ever tried something like this with a length of silicone hose for a floating pickup tube. Instead of transferring wort from the bottom you could get it from the top. I remember seeing something similar on here but I cant remember where. For the price I might give it a go unless someone has a better idea.


----------



## nosco (2/2/16)

Faster delivery on Aliexpress.


----------



## jibba02 (3/2/16)

http://www.clearbeerdraughtsystem.com/info.html


----------



## nosco (3/2/16)

Thats actually what gave me the idea. Just wondering if anyone has tried it in a boil kettle. I think I have seen one before but cant remember. Might have been in a sparge.


----------



## nosco (3/2/16)

This is exactly what I was thinking of except for a boil kettle pick up tube.


----------



## nosco (3/2/16)

jibba02 said:


> http://www.clearbeerdraughtsystem.com/info.html


I really dont see the point in using one in a keg. A lot of hassle and they are asking way too much.


----------



## pist (9/4/16)

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4382


----------



## huez (9/4/16)

It's a good idea, it's worth a shot. I reckon you would have to weight it somehow to keep it slightly under so you don't start sucking in air, especially if using a pump. I was going to say you might have issues with whirlpooling, but no reason to whirlpool if you are drawing from the top!


----------



## nosco (10/4/16)

Yeah i didnt really think it through. I am biabing which would make it a pita to have it connected from start to finish. I might still use it for recirc though. Could work with a pump for transfer maybe.


----------

